# Stair Head Clearance Issue



## joelhatala (Feb 14, 2017)

I am working on a stair that has a potential head clearance issue. This is a switchback style stair, so right above you is a stringer running parallel to the stringer you are on. There is a center rail running up the stringer, and above that, there is a beam supporting the stringer directly centered above that rail. The beam over head is 6'-6 ish to the nosing line.

the Florida Building Code does state that the clearance needs “be maintained the full width of the stairway and landing.”

My only argument is that since there is a fixed, permanent rail, the center of the stair will never be a path of egress. Would this still be a code violation?


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome!!
How is Mickey?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 14, 2017)

It would seem to be so and might impact EMT's using boards to transfer someone.


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure if this thread helps you 


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/headroom.14839/

What is Florida bldg code based on IBC?

Or the Mickey Mouse code ??


----------



## joelhatala (Feb 14, 2017)

cda said:


> Not sure if this thread helps you
> 
> 
> https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/headroom.14839/
> ...




Apparently it's the mickey mouse code, cause Florida opts to ignore the IBC


----------



## joelhatala (Feb 14, 2017)

That does help THANK YOU


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2017)

joelhatala said:


> Apparently it's the mickey mouse code, cause Florida opts to ignore the IBC




Could not remember if most of Florida follows NFPA or IBC 

Than your area has the reedy creek 

Anyway


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks like it is based on 2012 IBC


http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/toc/2014/Florida/Building Code/index.html


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2017)

Here is access to the IBC 2012 commentary, if you do not have it.

Helps with what the black and white is trying to tell you


http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...C-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-I_Compressed.pdf





http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-II_Compressed.pdf


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 15, 2017)

CDA, thank you, much appreciated.


----------

